# Where is everyone headed to this holiday weekend?



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Me and my family are still undecided about our destination for this weekend. Curious to see what everyone else has planned for the long weekend....


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Weve decided to stay home this weekend, save the gas money & then take a trip to Yellowstone the following weekend. Hopefully with the chitlins will be in school so it wont be too busy.


----------



## sedge (Aug 26, 2008)

Rosarito Beach, Mexico


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

sedge said:


> Rosarito Beach, Mexico


I love Rosarito, I used to stay at La Paloma. About 20 years ago.
Myself , I'm staying home Sat and Sun and go to Wendover and become a millionair Monday. :roll:


----------



## sedge (Aug 26, 2008)

It will be my first time. I think we will do some fishing so if we do I will report when I get back.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

We used to get an all day boat out of Ensenada for $25.00 for the day. Tipped the bait boys. Be carefull where you park you cars. Make sure they have guarded parking. :wink:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Football officially kicks off on all levels, so 7 games this week Thurs-Sat and then hunt on Monday


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ill prob be up in the Uintas somewhere wettin a line...


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I will defiantly NOT be watching a bunch of stupid jocks knock heads with each other all weekend.

I will be floating the South Fork Sat. and Sun. And Grouse hunt Mon. and Tues.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

One last trip to Starvation before hunting season kicks into full gear. Got to fill up on those tasty walleye and perch fillets.
Got room in the boat for 1 more, anybody interested???


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

As far as the driveway to put a new fuel pump and heater core in the S-10 and get the GMC finished for the hunts this fall.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I will be driving as far as work through the entire weekend and holliday. But when everyone else comes home I will hunt doves next week.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

BRL1 said:


> As far as the driveway to put a new fuel pump and heater core in the S-10 and get the GMC finished for the hunts this fall.


 Good luck with that. In the last 6 months We have had to replace the heater core and th water pump on my wifes durango. Good thing my buddies a mechanic or I would be lost.

As for me I get to do some sprinkler work at my moms house. No fishing for me.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Turns out my little girl is going to have to have surgery today on her wrist. So we will be homeward bound for the weekend and thanks to the 2K out of pocket it will cost that will officially end camping season for the year for us. We are planning on going to smith and moorehouse on sat, lagoon sunday, and riding wheelers monday if she is up to it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Turns out my little girl is going to have to have surgery today on her wrist. So we will be homeward bound for the weekend and thanks to the 2K out of pocket it will cost that will officially end camping season for the year for us. We are planning on going to smith and moorehouse on sat, lagoon sunday, and riding wheelers monday if she is up to it.


Good luck with that!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Watch for me Orvis1! Black Nissan Titan. We'll be up at S&M for the whole weekend with the wife's family. The do a big shindig every Labor Day to cap the summer. On monday night, I think my buddy and I are going to see if we can find a few doves.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Stuck in the valley saving lives. *-HELP!-* But will be heading to the Berry on Monday to check out the koke situation. Orvis sorry about the kiddo, hope everything goes well.


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

Abes Lake! :twisted:


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

Saturday I'll be passing through your big cities on the way to Billings


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Holy crap, IcatchEm. Did you just post a pic of yourself?

I think that's a first.


The fam and I are either going Central or Taboo. Still undecided since the wife has big fish fever. Hmmm. :twisted:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Turns out my little girl is going to have to have surgery today on her wrist. So we will be homeward bound for the weekend and thanks to the 2K out of pocket it will cost that will officially end camping season for the year for us. We are planning on going to smith and moorehouse on sat, lagoon sunday, and riding wheelers monday if she is up to it.


After the surgery she is has to be indoors and stabilize her wrist for the weekend. I took today off because she was not doing so hot when we got her back home about 8pm. Seven hours at a hospital is not a fun place to be. All the weekend plans are scrapped and I will be home helping the little one keep her wrist imobilized, iced, and medicated. Looking forward to seeing everyone else's reports though!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Dipper- Have fun on that hike!!! The first 3/4ths of it isn't bad, but the last part is a bugger!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I gotta work :evil: Good news is that I can probably get off around noon. Plan on going up the to the Uintas and do a quick hike and fish adventure though. Hopefully I can land some good sized Brookies


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Tonight I will be training horses, tommorow will be going to Seven Peaks with my Wife and then visiting her folks in Payson, will try and get some fishing in where I can...hopefully!


----------

